# Legal angeln ohne Prüfung in Deutschland



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2011)

Davon ab war ja die Frage auch, wo man in Deutschland legal ohne Prüfung angeln kann.

Ich versuch das mal aufzulisten, aber natürlich ohne jede Gewähr - immer vorher nochmal informieren.

*Aber zumindest in mehr als der Hälfte der Bundesländer hat man die legale Möglichkeit ohne Prüfung angeln zu gehen:*

*Niedersachsen:*
Angeln an Küsten/freien Gewässern nur mit Personalausweis möglich

*Bremen:*
Stockangelrecht an der freien Weser, jeder Bremer Bürger kann da ohne Prüfung angeln.

*Schleswig Holstein:*
Touristenschein

*Mecklenburg Vorpommern*:
Touristenschein

*Sachsen:*
Touristenschein

*Sachsen Anhalt:*
Touristenschein

*Thüringen:*
Touristenschein

*Brandenburg:*
Prüfungsfreies Angeln mit Friedfischmethoden

*Baden-Württemberg:*
In Anlagen (Teich/Fischzucht/Forellenpuffs), in denen jemand als Betreiber da ist, der das fachgerechte töten von Tieren nachgewiesen hat (Fischwirt z. B.), kann das nicht als angeln sondern als Fischverkauf zählen, so dass man da auch keine Prüfung braucht.
Unbedingt vorher nachfragen, für welche Anlagen das gilt!!!! 

*In ganz Deutschland* können Diplomaten und  Angehörige ohne Prüfung angeln, in  vielen Bundesländern gibt es Ausnahmegenehmigungen zum Angeln ohne Prüfung für Behinderte.

*Nach Bundesländern wiederum unterschiedlich* gibt es die Möglichkeit als "Angelhelfer" ohne Schein/Prüfung auch aktiv mit einem Inhaber einer Erlaubniskarte mitzuangeln.
*VORSICHT!* 
Auch hier wieder einzeln erkundigen, wie das im jeweiligen Land geregelt ist.

Ich hoffe nun, dass ich da jetzt nix vergessen oder falsch dargestellt habe ......


----------



## Carp-MV (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

Wichtig ist auch zu erwähnen das in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern der befr. Schein (genannt Tourischein) das ganze Jahr käuflich erworben werden kann auch von Einheimischen. Kurz gesagt ich kann wenn ich bereit bin alle weiteren 28 Tage zu zahlen, kann ich das ganze Jahr Angeln wie ein geprüfter Fischerreischein Besitzer auch. ;-)
Fazit: Man kann hier also für 163€ jährlich schon eine art jährliche Lizenz ohne Prüfung erwerben. Nur das man ein kleinen Vorteil hat. Man muss nur für die Monate zahlen die man auch Angeln gehen möchte. Von daher, endlich weg mit der Prüfung...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

Geht, soweit ich weiss in Thüringen auch, nur dass es da 3 Monate sind und nicht nur 28 Tage - Kosten kenn ich aber nicht.

Und mit dem neuen Fischereigesetz in S-H sollen da dann auch Einheimische "Tourischeine" mehrfach lösen können.
Dafür solll dann jeder Tourist aus anderen Bundesländern nochmal eine Fischereiabgabe in S-H bezahlen..


----------



## Carp-MV (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

Fischerreiabgabe zahle ich nur einmal pro Jahr. Deshalb gibt es den ersten Hauptschein im Jahr für 20€, weil man den das ganze Jahr bei sich tragen muss. Sieht genauso aus wie der normale nur ohne Foto und es steht vorne befr. Fischerreischein drauf. Alle weiteren 28 Tage gibt es dann ein extra Schein dazu, also eine Verlängerung der die aber nur Gültikeit hat mit dem ersten Hauptschein und deren Nummer.
Ich finde diese Methode perfekt gelöst. Man kann auch 2-3 oder 12 Monate auf einmal kaufen. Habe ich auch getan, gleich 3 Monate zusammen. Diese kosten dann eben nur 13€ für 28Tage weil die Fischerreiabgabe ja schon gelöst wurde für das Jahr.

Das einzige was dann noch besser wäre wenn die Prüfung weg sind das man diese art Lizenzen etwas billiger bekommt. Maximum 163€ pro Jahr stören mich selber zwar nicht so weil man eh nie das ganze Jahr Angeln geht aber Leute mit weniger Einkommen schon eher.
Ansonsten finde ich ich das ein guter Schritt in die richtige Richtung wie M-V das macht. #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*

Super, danke für die info!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2011)

Da gerade hier im Junganglerforum immer wieder die Frage kommt, wo man ohne Prüfung erste Erfahrungen beim Anglern sammeln kann, haben wir mal die Möglichkeiten zusammen gestellt.

Da sich Gesetze und Verordnungen ständig ändern, ist dies aber keine rechtssichere Auskunft!!!

*JEDER MUSS* sich vorher erkundigen, wie das bei ihnm persönlich sowie in seinem Bundesland bzw. am jeweiligen Gewässer aussieht!

Wer weitere Infos hat über legale Möglichkeiten ohne Prüfung das angeln anfangen zu können, bitte gerne auch hier reinposten.


----------



## Carp-MV (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Legal angeln ohne Prüfung in Deutschland*

Hier hab ich euch mal 2 Bilder eingefügt damit Ihr wisst wie das Teil in M-V eigentlich aussieht.... Der Schein daneben ist die sogenannte Verlängerung die man immer wieder bekommt das ganze Jahr. 











Mein Kamera ist leider nicht die beste. :m


----------



## Redneck (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> .....Maximum 163€ pro Jahr stören mich selber zwar nicht so weil man eh nie das ganze Jahr Angeln geht aber Leute mit weniger Einkommen schon eher.
> Ansonsten finde ich ich das ein guter Schritt in die richtige Richtung wie M-V das macht. #6



33€ für den ersten Fischereischein inkl. Prüfungsgebühr + 6€ Fischereiabgabe=39€ vs. 163€ für das erste Jahr angeln....
Gewässerkosten sind bei beiden ja gleich. 
Also mit Prüfung anglst das ganze Jahr für die Kosten von 4 Monaten ohne Prüfung. In den Folgejahren wird es rein finanziell noch günstiger.

Dafür die 1h Prüfung + 1WE lernen wegreißen lohnt in meinen Augen schon. Kurs ist nicht nötig, die Fragen holst dir beim lallf, die Antworten findest im Netz oder sind eigentlich Allgemeinbildung.

Das die ganze Prüfungsgeschichte etwas fragwürdig ist, da dürfte man sich einig sein.


----------



## Redneck (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Legal angeln ohne Prüfung in Deutschland*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ....
> 
> *JEDER MUSS* sich vorher erkundigen, wie das bei ihnm persönlich sowie in seinem Bundesland bzw. am jeweiligen Gewässer aussieht!
> 
> ...




für M-V kann man das am einfachsten hier tun.


----------



## AWebber (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Strafe für Angeln ohne Angelschein???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *
> Sachsen:*
> Touristenschein


Seit wann denn das? Sowas gibts doch IMO nur für ausländische Touristen. Für alle deutschen gilt Fischereischeinpflicht.

Zumindest ist das lt. SMUL so ...


AWebber


----------



## fenmaus (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Legal angeln ohne Prüfung in Deutschland*

_*Hallo Jungs,
 dieser Fischerischein wo hier abgebildet ist,ist nur in Mecklenburg Vorpommern gültig,in Bayern wird er nicht anerkannt und somit auch kein angeln möglich.
Bei uns in Bayern darf keiner über 10Jahre ohne staatlichen Fischereischein mit der Handangel fischen,nicht mal in seinen eigenen Weiher.Ab 14Jahren wenn man alleine zum Fischen gehen will muß man die Prüfung machen.Von 10 -18Jahren Jugendfischereischein in Begleidung eines Erwachsenen mit Fischereischein fischen.
Gruß
*_


----------



## Frank7777 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Legal angeln ohne Prüfung in Deutschland*

In Bayern geht mal wieder nichts-oder?


----------



## antonio (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Legal angeln ohne Prüfung in Deutschland*



fenmaus schrieb:


> _*Hallo Jungs,
> dieser Fischerischein wo hier abgebildet ist,ist nur in Mecklenburg Vorpommern gültig,in Bayern wird er nicht anerkannt und somit auch kein angeln möglich.
> Bei uns in Bayern darf keiner über 10Jahre ohne staatlichen Fischereischein mit der Handangel fischen,nicht mal in seinen eigenen Weiher.Ab 14Jahren wenn man alleine zum Fischen gehen will muß man die Prüfung machen.Von 10 -18Jahren Jugendfischereischein in Begleidung eines Erwachsenen mit Fischereischein fischen.
> Gruß
> *_



die tourischeine sind überall nur im jeweiligen bundesland für das sie ausgestellt wurden gültig.

antonio


----------



## Honko (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Legal angeln ohne Prüfung in Deutschland*

Dieser Touri-Schein führt doch das ganze Konzept des Fischereischeins ad absurdum. Wozu habe ich einen diletantischen Lehrgang mitgemacht, in dem es hiess hier würden für das Angeln nötige Gesetzesgrundlagen etc. vermittelt, wenn ein "Touri" (zumindest in MV ist das JEDER!) absolut nichts wissen muss um angeln zu dürfen? Hier wird ersichtlich was der Fischereischeis eigentlich ist: ein Relikt aus der Vergangenheit, das nur noch zu Abzockungszwecken beibehalten wird.


----------



## antonio (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Legal angeln ohne Prüfung in Deutschland*

gegen den schein hat doch keiner was, nur gegen die prüfung.
die prüfung ist doch ein relikt aus der neuzeit nicht aus der vergangenheit.
und auch der touri muß was wissen, es ist ja nicht so, daß man nichts wissen muß.
nur es wird eben immer wieder sugeriert, daß es ohne prüfung und größtenteils auch ohne lehrgang nicht geht.
das ist das schlimme an der sache und noch schlimmer ist, viele glauben dran.

antonio


----------



## Honko (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Legal angeln ohne Prüfung in Deutschland*

Wieso, was wird man denn gefragt wenn man sich den Touri-Schein kauft?


----------



## Fr33 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Legal angeln ohne Prüfung in Deutschland*

Das was der Touri wissen muss, wird aber auf den Unterlagen stehen, die er mit geliefert bekommt oder?!

Sprich sowas wie Schonzeiten + Mindestmaße, zulässige Methoden und zulässige Gebiete sind aufgelistet.


----------



## Honko (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Legal angeln ohne Prüfung in Deutschland*

Eben, das hat eh niemand für alle Fischarten im Kopf, also wozu so tun als sei es unbedingt nötig das vorher als Prüfungsleistung abzufragen! Wie man nen Fisch "waidgerecht" tötet steht da zb. auch nicht drauf. Oder das man nich mit lebendem KöFi angeln darf. Oder mit Böllern.....


----------



## antonio (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Legal angeln ohne Prüfung in Deutschland*



Honko schrieb:


> Wieso, was wird man denn gefragt wenn man sich den Touri-Schein kauft?



gefragt wird in der regel nichts.
aber wissen was man tut muß man trotzdem, um sich an die regeln zu halten.
ist nicht nur beim angeln so.
unwissenheit schützt vor strafe nicht.
nur das wissen zum angeln läßt sich eben auf nem faltblatt/broschüre zusammenfassen, was ja auch mit den tourischeinen ausgegeben wird(ich weiß nicht ob überall), dazu braucht es keinen lehrgang/prüfung.

antonio


----------



## Honko (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Legal angeln ohne Prüfung in Deutschland*



antonio schrieb:


> gefragt wird in der regel nichts.
> aber wissen was man tut muß man trotzdem, um sich an die regeln zu halten.
> ist nicht nur beim angeln so.
> unwissenheit schützt vor strafe nicht.
> ...



Da sind wir uns einig #h


----------



## Esox60 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Legal angeln ohne Prüfung in Deutschland*



fenmaus schrieb:


> _*Hallo Jungs,
> dieser Fischerischein wo hier abgebildet ist,ist nur in Mecklenburg Vorpommern gültig,in Bayern wird er nicht anerkannt und somit auch kein angeln möglich.
> Bei uns in Bayern darf keiner über 10Jahre ohne staatlichen Fischereischein mit der Handangel fischen,nicht mal in seinen eigenen Weiher.Ab 14Jahren wenn man alleine zum Fischen gehen will muß man die Prüfung machen.Von 10 -18Jahren Jugendfischereischein in Begleidung eines Erwachsenen mit Fischereischein fischen.
> Gruß
> *_



Hallo .
Bayern erkennt ja noch nicht mal den richtigen Fischereischein anderer BL an.
Wer seinen Wohnsitz nach Bayern verlegt, muß nach Ablauf der Gültigkeit seines FS die Prüfung erneut in Bayern ablegen.
LG Frank


----------



## GeorgeB (18. August 2012)

*AW: Legal angeln ohne Prüfung in Deutschland*

Hallo Frank,

nach meinen Informationen liegst du da falsch. Die Bayern sperren sich nur gegen einen Prüfungstourismus, also das kurzfristige, formale Verlegen des Wohnsitzes, um in einem anderen Bundesland die Prüfung zu absolvieren. Ich zitiere aus einem Schreiben des bayr. Staatsministerium aus 2009:



> Achtung: Nicht betroffen sind Personen, die beim Umzug nach Bayern die
> Fischerprüfung und/oder den Fischereischein aus dem bisherigen Wohnsitzland
> mitbringen. Für solche Bewerber gilt der Grundsatz, dass die außerbayerischen
> Nachweise (Fischerprüfung, Fischereischein) in Bayern anerkannt
> ...



Wer als "preußischer Ausländer" seinen Wohnsitz nach Bayern verlegt, muss also keine neue Prüfung ablegen.


----------



## Fischdieb (22. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Sorry, in Sachsen gibt es definitiv keinen Touristenfischereischein.
Es gibt einen Gastfischereischein für Ausländer, Jugendfischereischein. etc.
Der Begriff Touristenfischereischein ist nicht in dern sächsischen Gesetzen verankert.


----------



## raini08 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Legal angeln ohne Prüfung in Deutschland*

Bei uns in Brandenburg 25,-€ für die Prüfung + 25,-€ für denn Ausweis UNBEFRISTET + 12,-€ Fischereiabgabe für 1 Jahr ODER ABER 40,-€ für 5Jahre PS.: eine Schulung gibt es nur im Verein .Jeder kann aber Online einen Test machen SO OFT ER WILL . 
bis bald raini08


----------



## kappldav123 (7. November 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Sorry, in Sachsen gibt es definitiv keinen Touristenfischereischein.
> Es gibt einen Gastfischereischein für Ausländer, Jugendfischereischein. etc.
> Der Begriff Touristenfischereischein ist nicht in dern sächsischen Gesetzen verankert.



Ja, das sehe ich auch so. Weiß jemand, wie das in Thüringen aussieht?


----------



## kappldav123 (7. November 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



kappldav123 schrieb:


> Ja, das sehe ich auch so. Weiß jemand, wie das in Thüringen aussieht?



Okay, nun hab ich's selber rausgefunden.

http://www.thueringen.de/de/publikationen/pic/pubdownload1132.pdf

Gibt den sog. Vierteljahresfischereischein, der ohne eine Prüfung erworben werden kann und wohl 19 Euro kostet. Aber es ist den Gewässerpächtern selbst vorbehalten, ob sie diesen Fischereischein anerkennen und Erlaubniskarten ausgeben oder nicht.


----------



## nachtfischer123 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Legal angeln ohne Prüfung in Deutschland*

ALSO in Thüringen sieht es so aus........jedenfalls in süd Thüringen,das du nur in Forellenpuffs damit Angeln kannst,alle Vereine mit Äschen und Forellenbächen sowie Kiesgruben und Talsperren geben KEINE Tages oder Wochenkarten auf Touristen Scheine aus,was ich auch richtig finde!


----------



## kappldav123 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Legal angeln ohne Prüfung in Deutschland*



nachtfischer123 schrieb:


> ALSO in Thüringen sieht es so aus........jedenfalls in süd Thüringen,das du nur in Forellenpuffs damit Angeln kannst,alle Vereine mit Äschen und Forellenbächen sowie Kiesgruben und Talsperren geben KEINE Tages oder Wochenkarten auf Touristen Scheine aus,was ich auch richtig finde!



Ja, für Südthüringen mag das stimmen. Ich hab mich bei einigen Vereinen umgehört, bei den meisten gibt es Einschränkungen. Hier bei mir in Nordhausen im Verein bspw. darf man mit dem Touristenfischereischein nur mit einer Rute angeln und Nachtangeln ist auch verboten. Allerdings hab ich auch in Mühlhausen nachgefragt: dort gibt es KEINERLEI Einschränkungen für Angler mit dem Touristenfischereischein. Mit ist das im Grunde egal, da ich eh den "richtigen" Fischereischein habe. Will aber am übernächsten WE mit zwei Kumpels angeln gehen, die den Touristenfischereischein beantragen werden, und da finde ich das prima, dass es in Mühlhausen keine Einschränkungen gibt. Sinnvoll finde ich allerdings die Regelung (sofern sie existiert), dass man nur in Begleitung eines "richtigen" Fischereischeininhabers losziehen darf. Alles andere wäre fahrlässig.


----------



## Angelkay (22. September 2014)

*AW: Legal angeln ohne Prüfung in Deutschland*

Hallo zusammen,
Frage ich habe einen Neffen von 5 Jahren, welchem ich letztes Wochenende die Grundlagen des Angelns beigebracht habe. Nun möchte ich aber auch das Er keinen Ärger am Gewässer bekommt. Im Brandenburger Fischereigesetz habe ich nur Regelungen von 8 bis 18 Jahre gefunden. Wie ist es aber mit Kindern unter 8 Jahre?
Er wäre immer in Begleitung, entweder von mir (ich habe einen Fischereischein) oder mit seinem Vater ( Er hat gar keinen Schein).
Danke


----------



## Angelkay (23. September 2014)

*AW: Legal angeln ohne Prüfung in Deutschland*

hat sich erledigt


----------



## F.Fritz (23. September 2014)

*AW: Legal angeln ohne Prüfung in Deutschland*

@Angelkay: Was hast du da gefunden, dass es sich erledigt hat?

Hab mal fix selbst für Junior 6 gesucht, im beangeltem Raum Sachsen gibt es dies: http://www.landwirtschaft.sachsen.de/landwirtschaft/3110.htm
Damit weiss ich, wie ich es händeln muss. Gut#6

Im (auch beangeltem) Brandenburg bin ich auf die Schnelle nicht fündig geworden.
Was darf ein Kind mit 6 in Brandenburg?


----------



## mittellandchannel (19. April 2016)

*AW: Legal angeln ohne Prüfung in Deutschland*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Niedersachsen:*
> Angeln an Küsten/freien Gewässern nur mit Personalausweis möglich



Was sind denn freie Gewässer und wie erkenne sie?


----------



## BERND2000 (19. April 2016)

*AW: Legal angeln ohne Prüfung in Deutschland*



mittellandchannel schrieb:


> Was sind denn freie Gewässer und wie erkenne sie?



Es sind die niedersächsischen Küstengewässer.
Dort ist der Fisch und Krebsfang mit der Handangel frei.
http://www.recht-niedersachsen.de/7930001/ndsfischg.htm
§16..+ Anhang.
Nicht ganz einfach, aber da must Du dann nachforschen wie es vor Ort genau ist.
Häfen an der Küste können z.B frei oder auch nicht frei sein.

Mit frei, ist kein Binnengewässer gemeint , wo die Fischerei ruht oder nur nicht ausgeübt wird.
Dort gibt es keine freien Gewässer, wenigstens ist mir da keins bekannt.
Ist so ähnlich wie beim Bauland, es gibt kein Freies Land wo man einfach mal so sein Haus hinstellen darf, selbst wenn es noch so verwildert ist.:q


----------



## mittellandchannel (20. April 2016)

*AW: Legal angeln ohne Prüfung in Deutschland*

schon klar, in good old Germany ist halt nichts einfach erlaubt.

Aber wie ist das mit Teichen, die der Stadt vermutlich gehören?

Also Teiche die offensichtlich zu keinem Privatgrundstück oder Firmengelände gehören und an denen kein Angelverbotsschild steht.

Ich kenne einige Teiche, in denen jede Menge Rotfedern und Brassen vorkommen, die ich bräuchte^^

Wen kann man dann um Erlaubnis fragen?


----------



## Fischersbub (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Legal angeln ohne Prüfung in Deutschland*

Also bei uns in BW darf man nicht ohne angelschein angeln


----------



## anbeisser (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Legal angeln ohne Prüfung in Deutschland*

Moin !

In MecPomm kann man sich den Urlaubsfischereischein holen.
Dieser gilt für 28 Tage und kostet bei Erstaustellung 24€ und bei Verlängerung 13 Euro im Jahr.

http://www.lallf.de/touristenfischereischein.284.0.html

Ähnliches gilt in Schleswig Holstein.
https://www.kiel.de/rathaus/service/_leistung.php?id=8964295


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Legal angeln ohne Prüfung in Deutschland*

Danke Dir.

Guck mal da (Gott, war ich da noch schlank):
[youtube1]MkyIantTkgU[/youtube1]

und da:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266642


----------



## Gone Fishing (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legal angeln ohne Prüfung in Deutschland*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Davon ab war ja die Frage auch, wo man in Deutschland legal ohne Prüfung angeln kann.



Hallo,

mich hatte jemand gefragt, dessen 9-jähriges Kind gerne angeln lernen möchte und welches Gewässer ich in der Nähe empfehlen könnte.
Tja, wir leben in Deutschland..... 

Somit wollte ich dieses Forum empfehlen und direkt einen Thread verlinken, wo die allgemeinen gesetzlichen Regelungen erklärt werden, doch ich habe den Thread nicht gefunden. #c
Er müsste doch in einem der Unterforen oben angepinnt sein.
Kann mir bitte jemand den Link mitteilen?

|smlove2:


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legal angeln ohne Prüfung in Deutschland*

Da isser doch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266642

Scrollen für die einzelnen Länder


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legal angeln ohne Prüfung in Deutschland*



> Hallo,
> 
> mich hatte jemand gefragt, dessen 9-jähriges Kind gerne angeln lernen möchte und welches Gewässer ich in der Nähe empfehlen könnte.



Um welches Bundesland geht es denn?


----------



## Gone Fishing (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legal angeln ohne Prüfung in Deutschland*

Danke!
Den ganzen Bereich hatte ich übersehen.
Schön, dass man ihn auch direkt lesbar für Nichtmitglieder verlinken kann.
Beim Threadtitel war ich zunächst davon ausgegangen, dass es ein zweiter Thread zum Thema "Angeln ohne Angelschein" ist, aber es steht alles Wichtige drin - auch zum Angeln mit Angelschein.

Bei mir gehts um http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=111402 und ich bin mir auch selber über die rechtliche Situation im Klaren, wollte allerdings mal etwas aus einem Fachforum verlinken können.


----------



## Gast (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legal angeln ohne Prüfung in Deutschland*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ..............., in  vielen Bundesländern gibt es Ausnahmegenehmigungen zum Angeln ohne Prüfung für Behinderte.


Hier sollte man vielleicht erwähnen das behinderte Mitmenschen dann nur in Begleitung eines Angelscheininhabers angeln dürfen.


----------



## Gone Fishing (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legal angeln ohne Prüfung in Deutschland*



Gone Fishing schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mich hatte jemand gefragt, dessen 9-jähriges Kind gerne angeln lernen möchte und welches Gewässer ich in der Nähe empfehlen könnte.



Die Eltern haben wahrscheinlich keine Zeit Kurse zu besuchen und Prüfungen abzulegen. In der Familie angelt keiner.
Das Kind hat von ganz alleine den Wunsch geäußert, angeln lernen zu wollen und kaum vorstellbar, aber es ist ein Mädchen.
Schade Deutschland.

Einerseits finde ich es gut, dass hier nicht jeder Idiot ans Wasser und Tiere aus Unwissenheit quälen darf.
Andererseits finde ich es bei Kindern schade, dass es keine Möglichkeit gibt.

Einen FoPu möchte ich den Eltern auch nicht empfehlen, wobei man da eigentlich auch eine Prüfung benötigt.
FoPu-Angeln ist für mich wie Käfigjagd und stellt das Angeln ganz falsch dar. Das ist für mich die unterste Stufe von Angeln.


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legal angeln ohne Prüfung in Deutschland*

@ GoneFishing, eine Möglichkeit wäre es das Kind an einen Verein mit einer gut funktionierenden Jugendgruppe zu verweisen.
Das bieten sicher nicht alle Vereine an, aber es soll durchaus auch welche geben, die sich wirklich gut um Jungangler kümmern!

Jürgen


----------



## Gone Fishing (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legal angeln ohne Prüfung in Deutschland*

Keine schlechte Idee. Danke!
Ich werde das mal weiter geben. Anders geht es in D. wohl nicht.
Zwar bin ich selber kein Freund von Vereinen, aber das tut nichts zur Sache.


----------



## Typ87 (15. Januar 2019)

Eine Frage:

Ich habe seit 2 Monaten den Angelschein/Fischerprüfun bestanden 
und wohne in Baden-Württemberg.
*Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit in BW oder Bayern meine Freundin oder meinen Bruder
mit angeln zu lassen?*
Also das sie/er selber eine Angel ins Wasser hält, während ich selbst daneben stehe und auch angele?


----------



## Mikesch (15. Januar 2019)

Keschern - ja
Selbst angeln - nein


----------



## MarkusZ (16. Januar 2019)

> *Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit in BW oder Bayern meine Freundin oder meinen Bruder
> mit angeln zu lassen?*



Hängt vom Alter ab.

In Bayern m.W. nur bis zum neunten Lebensjahr, ab dann Fischereischein/Erlaubnisschein notwendig.


----------



## Fr33 (16. Januar 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Hängt vom Alter ab.
> 
> In Bayern m.W. nur bis zum neunten Lebensjahr, ab dann Fischereischein/Erlaubnisschein notwendig.



Geht aber an der Frage vorbei oder? Zudem gilt diese Regelung eig nur, wenn der Fischereinscheininhaber volljährig ist. Also das klassische Varer/Sohn oder Vater/Tochter gespann.


----------



## MarkusZ (16. Januar 2019)

Richtig, deshalb kann man das ohne Altersangaben eben nicht beantworten.
Verwandschaft ist allerdings m.W. nicht erforderlich.


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. Januar 2019)

Typ87 schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit in BW oder Bayern meine Freundin oder meinen Bruder
> mit angeln zu lassen?



In einem FoPu ohne Scheinpflicht ist das in BW möglich. An "normalen" Gewässern nicht.


----------



## Heidechopper (16. Januar 2019)

Auch in Niedersachsen gibt es da keine Probleme. ansonsten: in den Küstengewässern ist lediglich der Personalausweis vonnöten, wenn der Küstenabschnitt nicht einem Angelverein gehört.


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Januar 2019)

Typ87 schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit in BW oder Bayern meine Freundin oder meinen Bruder
> mit angeln zu lassen?



Wenn Bruder oder Freundin nicht jünger als 10 Jahre und nicht älter als 16 Jahre sind, sowie du selbst volljährig bist, dann ja! (in BW)

http://www.landesrecht-bw.de/jporta...chGBW1979V7P32&psml=bsbawueprod.psml&max=true

Ansonsten wäre es schon praktisch, einer macht den Schein und die ganze Familie geht dann damit zum Angeln!

Jürgen


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Januar 2019)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> In einem FoPu ohne Scheinpflicht ist das in BW möglich.


Auch im Fopu gilt genau genommen Fischereischein Pflicht.
Schließlich gilt dieser Schein ja als Sachkundenachweis, welchen den Angler überhaupt erst dazu befähigt einen Fisch zu töten.
Auch wenn dies im praktischen Teil der Prüfung gar nicht praktiziert werden darf, sondern allenfalls nur vor geführt wird.
Widersprüchlich wie so einiges in diesem Kontext!
Darüber setzen sich zwar einige Fopu Besitzer hinweg und lassen ihre Gäste dort angeln, ohne deren Scheine zu überprüfen.
Und dies geht dann zumindest so lange gut, bis der erste staatliche Fischereiaufseher dort auf taucht!

Jürgen


----------



## MarkusZ (17. Januar 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Auch im Fopu gilt genau genommen Fischereischein Pflicht.
> Schließlich gilt dieser Schein ja als Sachkundenachweis, welchen den Angler überhaupt erst dazu befähigt einen Fisch zu töten.
> Auch wenn dies im praktischen Teil der Prüfung gar nicht praktiziert werden darf, sondern allenfalls nur vor geführt wird.
> Widersprüchlich wie so einiges in diesem Kontext!
> ...



Netzwerk Angeln schreibt das Gegenteil, einer von beiden muss also falsch liegen.


----------



## MarkusZ (17. Januar 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Netzwerk Angeln schreibt das Gegenteil, einer von beiden muss also falsch liegen.



Nach nem Blick ins Gesetz würde ich dazu tendieren, dass taxidermist richtig liegt und Netzwerk Angeln falsch. Ich bin aber kein Jurist.


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Januar 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Nach nem Blick ins Gesetz würde ich dazu tendieren, dass taxidermist richtig liegt und Netzwerk Angeln falsch. Ich bin aber kein Jurist.



Ich denke es ist ziemlich egal, weil persönlich habe ich auch noch nie von solchen Kontrollen in Fopus gehört?
Es wird wohl weitestgehend toleriert, dass dort eine kleine "rechtsfreie" Zone existiert.
Es ist ja an sich schon erbärmlich genug, wenn man weil kein Schein vorhanden ist, darauf angewiesen ist an solchen Anlagen zu fischen?
Dem Fragesteller würde ich dazu raten, mit Freundin und Verwandtschaft nach Frankreich aus zu weichen, denn dort gibt es kein deutsches Angelschein-Gedöns!

Jürgen


----------



## Xianeli (17. Januar 2019)

War selbst erst 1x in einem FoPu ( Organisiert von unserer Fischereilehrgangsleiterin ) wir durften ohne Angeln aber es wurde darauf hingewiesen das auch an einem FoPu Scheinpflicht besteht. 

Habe mal etwas recherchiert und festgestellt das jeder auf seiner Homepage ausdrücklich darauf hinweist. Ob es kontrolliert wird ist wieder was anderes


----------

